# Share Your pain!!!...



## Leostale (May 24, 2009)

I've noticed many got problems with thier lives, family, friends, sexuality...and more

well will help you... be encourage


----------



## CaptainCool (May 24, 2009)

im a "cripple"
i cant find a job
i cant go to university yet because the system here sucks
im lonely
im broke
my family drives me nuts
99% of all people in my area are assholes dumb fucks and i cant move away
i guess thats it :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2009)

i lost my left arm in a freak masturbation accident (i was trying out something new i don't regret a thing)
i can't find my food stamps
there's a hole in my favourite sock
my friend got rabies while on holiday and tried to eat my dog, we had to put him down (the dog, not my friend)


----------



## Kanic (May 24, 2009)

I know a lot of the fandom isn't religious. However, any that post here are in my prayers regardless.


----------



## Gavrill (May 24, 2009)

I don't know how to speak Russian yet :[


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Can't sleep. Furries will rape me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> im a "cripple"
> i cant find a job
> i cant go to university yet because the system here sucks
> im lonely
> ...



Are you an Ossie?


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (May 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't know how to speak Russian yet :[



Study till your eyes fall out of your head. That's what I do for Japanese ^^;


----------



## CaptainCool (May 24, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Are you an Ossie?



no but i like exaggerating 
all that is pretty much true but im still happy and it doesnt really make me sad or something^^


----------



## slydude851 (May 24, 2009)

getting bitched at for stuff i didnt do
getting in alot of trouble with classmates
doing bad in school
getting called alot of dirt at school
not enjoying life
playing FPS games and having it ruined by other people
not having all the things i wanted
being envious
me hating almost everything about me

ohh yeah and im starting to turn emo


----------



## Ikrit (May 24, 2009)

i'm a furry...

*crys*


----------

